# I'm an xNTx.



## machiavellian (Oct 13, 2011)

Hm. I found an appropriate place to post this thread.

Usually, I score ENTP, but because of my mood swings I tend to manipulate, which is something my mother said, my answers, using legit excuses to answer this instead of that. I was slowly struck with depression at a young age, my anxiety grew worse, so I never experienced what I truly was. Now I still have a problem excepting who I am. For a fact I'm an NT though. Nothing will change that.

To be honest I reason why I am having trouble with this is because _I want to be the best_. I know that there is no best personality, but I have very high standards that I need to achieve.

Now here are some facts about me:


If you are presenting a powerpoint about a serious subject, and, for example, use funny voices to represent different characters (like pretending to be a gangster in a gang-related powerpoint) even though your audience is filled with freshman, I will lose respect and not take you seriously.

I usually get straight A's. I understand things very quickly.

 I am very straight forward, but to others I come off _too_ straight forward. I hate people who cannot stomach my sarcasm, or anything I say. Also I hate people who are not straight forward as well. Ha-ha. Once my ENFP friend wouldn't let me see her test score, and I said, "I already know you got a bad grade." She was pissed and apparently doesn't trust me as much anymore.

I'm usually quiet, but then I surprise people. I do it all the time I can suddenly become loud. Sometimes I become way too comfortable, and I have to hold myself from putting my arms around people. Most of the time I have to hold myself back because of how soft-hearted people are and how people are uncomfortable can be around other people. This is probably because of my mental disorder.

 Sadly, I am disorganized, and I hate it. I am currently fixing up my life. I could blame it on my ADHD, but that'd be wrong.

I love being in control. I hate the phrase, "That's how God wanted it to be." _I do not want anybody to be in control of me._ I want to control my own life and what I do. I tend to tell people what to do.

I respect authority, yet I have no problem going against them.

Is it important to know that I am a Freshman in High School?

I'm outspoken.

Well, I'm a very weird person that's into many weird things.

I love art, reading, writing, dark things. I've been told I'm very good at writing.

I also love sports. I'm in XC. I'll be trying out for soccer in a few days. I've played many other sports too. It keeps me sane, while art releases my insanity and transforms it into a more gruesome masterpiece.

I love having a busy schedule since I get bored easily, and I hate not getting stuff done. Also, I used to not have anything to do at all, so I ended up creating imaginary friends in my head. I haven't imagined them in a while.

I become bored with people easily since they're all the same. I tend to change my friends a lot. I'd like to get deep into someone's head and know them inside and out.

A lot of things interests me, and I love knowing random facts and throwing them into other people's faces. I wish I could do everything that revolves around art, science, history, etc.

I love experiencing adrenaline rushes and pushing my limits. I push them all the time.

I believe that is enough information about me. What do you think?


----------



## Heliod (Oct 27, 2011)

Freshman in HS hm ? Well in puberty everyone is either an ESFP or INTJ, even though this is an obvious joke I feel it has some truth to it.

If you wouldn't specified that you are a N I would have guessed at ESTP, but ENTP sounds alright. You might also look at functions and see which one fits you the most.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

> Is it important to know that I am a Freshman in High School?


Yes. Because you do not have full robust use of all your functions at that age which will skew your results. You could just be leaning on your more comfortable functions (introverted or extraverted) because you haven't yet learned to assimilate and develop the other two yet. (In theory most people don't begin to develop their tertiary until their late teens to mid 20s, which helps explain why so many people on these forums are in that age group. They've spent 20 years of their lives leaning on two functions and now a part of themselves that they were either unaware of or uncomfortable with is rearing up and they aren't sure who they are anymore, thus all the personality tests and MBTI and so forth. Its thought a similar thing happens to people in middle age when they gain full robust assimilation of their inferior function -- thus the mid-life crisis -- learning to finally be a complete person.) So to type someone who is in their mid-teens is somewhat dicey as the profile is incomplete. You have to infer a lot.



> I am very straight forward, but to others I come off too straight forward. I hate people who cannot stomach my sarcasm, or anything I say. Also I hate people who are not straight forward as well. Ha-ha. Once my ENFP friend wouldn't let me see her test score, and I said, "I already know you got a bad grade." She was pissed and apparently doesn't trust me as much anymore.
> 
> I'm outspoken.
> 
> Most of the time I have to hold myself back because of how soft-hearted people are and how people are uncomfortable can be around other people


If you were 30 years old I'd say you have obnoxious Fi (not being balanced by real world perceptions) or incompetent Fe (you're too self-interested). But at 14 or 15 it's a toss up. You do seem to be very cynical about group consensus and distrustful of doing things for the greater good of many over the few if they don't align with what you see as important. You come across as having the attitude of "if it's not up to my standards then its not worth doing." But its hard to pinpoint whether this is because of inferior-Fe (like in INTP or ISTP) where you are aware of social conventions but just see them as unimportant, restricting or irrelevant. Or because of Fi (like in xNTJ) where you just march to your own drumbeat and could care less about external value systems.



> I also love sports. I'm in XC. I'll be trying out for soccer in a few days. I've played many other sports too. It keeps me sane, while art releases my insanity and transforms it into a more gruesome masterpiece.
> 
> I love experiencing adrenaline rushes and pushing my limits. I push them all the time.


You're probably a Se type. Which is why everyone immediately thinks ESTP but I'm not sure I buy ESTP for you, though its not out of the question. if you rely on Se+Ti at your age and haven't really developed tertiary Fe. In that respect you wouldn't be much different from an ISTP. (Reliance on Ti+Ni in an ISTP would make them _think_ they were NTs but only NTJs use extraverted sensing and I might buy ENTJ for you but Se seems way too pronounced to be INTJ.)


It's too early to tell with any certainty but I'd say you are either an xSTP of some sort (heavily reliant on Ti+Se but still developing Fe) or you are ENTJ (heavily reliant on Te+Se (and wanting to know people inside out might be due to Ni). But you have many of the personality quirks of a sorta half-developed ISTP.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

You're already decided on NT? Wow, you're magical. Looks like you don't need help here because you're relying upon stereotypes. NJs have more in common than NTs.

Why do I even bother with this? No one cares about cognitive functions, good luck with the wrong results.


----------



## The13thGuest (May 3, 2011)

You're at the end stages of puberty, so it is important you mentioned your age.
I believe you are of the SP temperament, not NT. You may currently relate to an NT, but did you when you were a child?
Since you are at a odd stage (puberty) I think you would be able to type yourself more accurately (or at least figure out your temperament) if you try to answer test questions as you would if you were your child self again. So like, next time you take a MBTI test, when you are answering a question, think 'what answer would have been true if I was my child self again?' 

Also, I can tell you obviously consider yourself intelligent. (Which trust me, you are. Like the first Freshman I know who doesn't type in chat speak and swoon over vampires.) I've noticed a lot of people consider NT's to be the most intellectual and perhaps the most intellegent, so if you are basing that you are an NT on that theory then forget it. Any type can be very highly intelligent, or very stupid.

So, my theory is that you are an ISTP, perhaps 'ambiverted' (Have no I/E preference.) Also, if you have any interest in the Enneagram, I think you might be a 6.

Also, you might want to take the Cognitive Functions test on the site, that's what most accurately typed me if I remember right.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

The13thGuest said:


> You're at the end stages of puberty, so it is important you mentioned your age.
> I believe you are of the SP temperament, not NT. You may currently relate to an NT, but did you when you were a child?
> Since you are at a odd stage (puberty) I think you would be able to type yourself more accurately (or at least figure out your temperament) if you try to answer test questions as you would if you were your child self again. So like, next time you take a MBTI test, when you are answering a question, think 'what answer would have been true if I was my child self again?'
> 
> ...


Actually I was leaning more towards an Enneagram 8, however I have not read up on type 6 so I could be wrong.

Back to the main point, @OP, does this describe you fairly accurately?


----------



## machiavellian (Oct 13, 2011)

Well, thank you for all the input! I just took a test on which cognitive functions I use, and based on what I got, I'm an ENTP. Though, people who know me believe I'm an ENTJ. ISTP does fit me. I'm nothing near realistic though. I have "unrealistic" ideas left and right, and my INTJ friend has tried holding me down. She gave up though and now lets me do what I want to do. Anyway, I don't believe they're unrealistic because they're all possible if you work hard, which I will do.

I apologize for giving off the vibe "I'm intelligent and better than everybody else." At times I can get really cocky. And I'm definitely not an S, and it's not because I'm "intelligent." I've already looked it up, and it doesn't fit me all the way. N fits me better.

Speaking of Enneagram, I've taken a test on that before. I tied up with 7, 8, 4, and 3. But after reading about all of them, it said that 7 usually think they're 8, 4, or 3. I'll figure out which one I am later. I'm busy on MBTI.



The13thGuest said:


> So like, next time you take a MBTI test, when you are answering a question, think 'what answer would have been true if I was my child self again?'


I just had a flashback! My mother said when I was younger, I was never shy. I was just quiet. When I would get hyper, I'd go all out and then go back to my quiet self. I would stare and stare all the time. I guess I was analyzing things. A lot of times I would give my parents blank looks.

I would love doing my homework. I mean, I _loved_ doing homework; I'd get it done early too. I still like homework and learning now, too. Ha. I remember also wanting to be the best. I figured out all the top colleges, and I dreamed of being a lawyer or a heart surgeon just to have tons of money. I'm still like this too, except now I want to be in the history books.

I don't know if this will help that much, but I just wanted to tell a short story. Ha-ha.

So, I'll take the test again as if I were my child self.

This is off subject, but I'm an artist. Just looking at art can make me cry. I guess only artists can understand that feeling. I also love science. I dream of being a mad scientist and creating machines! It's truly what I want to do. I have a thing for sci-fi.

I love sitting alone and thinking about everything. I wish I knew everything about everything. I love figuring out answers to problems by myself, using my own sense of logic.

Now I'm getting exciting thinking about everything! Ha. I tend to go off tangents.

Well, thank you everybody again for your input. Sorry if this reply seems rushed and not understandable. I'm in a rush.


----------

